# A face only a mother could love....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella doing her Gollum impression LOL


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO I love it too :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

me too , I love her little face


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww Bella is so silly! I love when they make that face.  It's so silly and cute!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww bella you are tooooo cute what a sweetie


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that face... She is so sweet


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's just too cute


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I call that the "I drank too much Tequila..." face

hehehe

what a cutie


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't know what a Gollum is but she looks a bit like Yoda, if you ask me.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Looks like a baby waking up from a nap What a sweetie


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Tooooo Cute!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love her face!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

That is not only a face a mother could love I LOVE it too!!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

EVERYONE gotta love that little face! So cute!!!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

aaawww, i love that pic. so cute!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Such a precious picture! shes a real sweetie , looking at tha photo has cheered me up already


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats a GREAT shot :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh bless her heart. She is adorable.

Leslie


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That might be a gollum impression but she's far too cute to be gollum. Love that shot.


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

What a sweet face :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I know Gollum is from something like Lord of the Rings but I can't picture what he looks like. I'll have to Google him (it?) to fully appreciate the pic of Bella. :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

LOL Poor wee Bella looks like she's had a rude awakening. :shock: But she still manages to look really cute no matter what.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Here they are.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Rachael...that is too funny....I almost split my sides laughing......but seeing them side by side, Bella doesn't look near as sinister as Gollum.......thanks for a great chuckle !


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i just love her face  !!! she has the ultimate chi-face !!

kisses nat


----------

